# YouTube app crashes



## slowbiscuit

Starting to see these on a regular basis now when watching vids on the Mini. Just crashes back to the Tivo menu randomly.


----------



## kclfoxtrot

Mine will crash, and seem to hang. Have to power the Tivo on and off to get it back. And I agree, seeing it more frequently.


----------



## eric102

Same here, seems to have gotten worse in the last few months.


----------



## g2so

I have seen it as well.


----------



## TazExprez

I also have this issue and have to unplug the Mini box in the kitchen on an almost daily basis. This never happens with HBO Go, Hulu, Netflix, or Vudu.


----------



## CybrFyre

seeing random freezes for 15-30 secs at a time.

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## Diacritical

Same here. Started seeing TouTube app crashes and freezes very frequently. Enough that I've moved a Roku into that room. I thought it might be a bandwidth issue, but all the other apps work fine and my shows from the Roamio never time out anymore since I moved to a hard line. Never had problems until the last few weeks. 

The YouTube app I broken as far as I can tell.


----------



## CybrFyre

is there a way to get the app version? Started for me this past weekend.

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## CybrFyre

welp, been working fine past couple of days

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## slowbiscuit

Worse problem now, it's locking up my Minis on a random basis. You get the Loading screen on a video play then the Mini crashes, requiring a hard reboot. Crash to Now Playing I could live with, hard lockups are worse.

Sure looks like an app memory leak/corruption issue to me but I'm swoggled as to why a third-party app can crash the box. I guess I'll have to try the HDUI reset sequence next time to see if that can recover it.


----------



## Rivencsky

Same issue, it is so bad that I now puchased a Chromecast to use Youtube. Also notice no Tivo bloops and bleeps when in the app. However when using Ruku I have sound effects. Lets get this fixed Tivo


----------



## whoareyou_1999

Was hoping that once updated to 20.6.3 it would be fixed, but it's just as bad as ever. 
Did this stuff ever work correctly at some point and TIVO is just going through a rough patch?


----------



## Shoofy100

Interestingly enough YouTube on my Bolt is almost unusable since their latest "update". 
Completely unable to resume a video. Constant locks and freezes in no discernible pattern. 
My Mini is actually more stable although it does crash if I surf too much.


----------



## jtmarshiii

Same issue. Tivo Mini locks up on Youtube videos daily. It takes me unplugging and plugging back in. Started a few weeks ago.


----------



## whoareyou_1999

Has anyone opened ticket with TIVO? I have but not heard anything back yet.


----------



## CybrFyre

also seeing it on the one mini I do a lot of youtube on - annoying. 

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## whoareyou_1999

I enabled the 1080p passthrough on my mini and I've gone 2 days without a freeze or crash. When passthrough is enabled you can see the TV switching resolutions (i.e. between 1080p/24 and 1080i depending) on the source video's resolution. 

This is leading me to believe the mini does not handle some video resolution conversions correctly, or doesn't negotiate changes between resolutions correctly. 

If no crashes over next few days, I'm going to switch back, and see if the crashes/freezes begin once again.

But.... so far with the 1080p passthrough enabled, I have been able to use the mini for YouTube, and stream one video after another without freezing up. Also, with this setting I have not had an application crash, and get kicked out to TIVO central. Can't remember the last time I was able to do this successfully.

BTW- On an older set with 720p, where I can't configure passthrough, I don't get the "freeze" but I am frequently kicked out to the main TIVO menu.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Hmm, thanks for the info! Unfortunately I'm in the same boat as you, Minis are on older 720p (really 768p) LCDs. Will have to see how many of them accept 1080p.


----------



## whoareyou_1999

Well, I had my first freeze with these settings. Need more viewing to see if I was just lucky for a couple days.

I do know, that especially with newer music videos I had regular freezes minutes, so going 2 days was very unusual. But.... I had the freeze and hard reboot again. Not good.


----------



## whoareyou_1999

whoareyou_1999 said:


> Well, I had my first freeze with these settings. Need more viewing to see if I was just lucky for a couple days.
> 
> I do know, that especially with newer music videos I had regular freezes minutes, so going 2 days was very unusual. But.... I had the freeze and hard reboot again. Not good.


The settings are a wasted time as freezes have returned.
Went back to the old Roku which works flawlessly.


----------



## CybrFyre

just had a lockup req'ing a hard pwr last night. 

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## timbracken

YouTube bricked my mini after the app froze ...RMA being delivered today. Could never get my mini to get past static TiVo image on screen when trying to reset it. I have no idea what could have caused that.


----------



## slowbiscuit

That's odd, no way should it brick the unit. Did you try a clear and delete everything restart?


----------



## BlueSky007

Is Tivo working on this problem?


----------



## whoareyou_1999

BlueSky007 said:


> Is Tivo working on this problem?


Who knows. I've reported it and someone contacted me to say a representative would call. Never heard anything since and didn't have time to follow up.

Have you reported it?


----------



## CoxInPHX

slowbiscuit said:


> Worse problem now, it's locking up my Minis on a random basis. You get the Loading screen on a video play then the Mini crashes, requiring a hard reboot. Crash to Now Playing I could live with, hard lockups are worse.
> 
> Sure looks like an app memory leak/corruption issue to me but I'm swoggled as to why a third-party app can crash the box. I guess I'll have to try the HDUI reset sequence next time to see if that can recover it.


I am also seeing this on all my 4 Minis. It is fairly easy to duplicate if I start a YouTube playlist, it will eventually lock-up on Loading either an Ad or Video, requiring the power to be pulled.


----------



## neonturbo

Crashes for me too. I usually use the Cast function from my web browser, and I am not sure if it only happens when I use that feature as I rarely go through the Tivo interface. I use Cast because searching and making a playlist is so much easier in a browser with a real keyboard.


----------



## Deppaz

This happens very frequently. It appears to be linked to the advertisements for me. Any help tivo?


----------



## Miles267

Happening here. Tivo watching and has responded to my tweet here:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/832644054617780224
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miles267

Still happening multiple times daily. YouTube needs to address this. Please retweet link above. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoareyou_1999

Miles267 said:


> Still happening multiple times daily. YouTube needs to address this. Please retweet link above.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Has anyone had luck getting YouTube to work correctly, or is the fix for everyone to use a different device for streaming?


----------



## JoeKustra

whoareyou_1999 said:


> Has anyone had luck getting YouTube to work correctly, or is the fix for everyone to use a different device for streaming?


I'm not a heavy user. I watch the clips of Real Time and Last Week. I've never had a problem, other than sometimes poor quality. I usually get 1080i/60.

I also have a Roku 3, Blu-ray, TV and Premiere. But I only use my Roamio for YouTube. I will try it on my Mini next week.


----------



## Miles267

I still have issues with my YouTube on TiVo mini units consistently locking up. They seen networked to a Roamio Pro. It's exhausting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoareyou_1999

JoeKustra said:


> I'm not a heavy user. I watch the clips of Real Time and Last Week. I've never had a problem, other than sometimes poor quality. I usually get 1080i/60.
> 
> I also have a Roku 3, Blu-ray, TV and Premiere. But I only use my Roamio for YouTube. I will try it on my Mini next week.


Thanks. This isn't something that happens immediately. The most typical crash scenario seems to be watching multiple auto-loaded videos for around 1/2 hour (sometimes longer), and it will either lock up the mini or YouTube crashes out to TIVO Central. Once in a while it just works for longer period of time and sometimes shorter amount of time, but there's no pattern I can determine.


----------



## JoeKustra

Observation: the data comes in bursts. More of a drip service than a streaming service. I ran Real Time for an hour, crossing two episodes. No problem. Good quality also.


----------



## foghorn2

The pattern I notice is the mini gets very hot when it crashes, and sometimes it takes a cold boot to get out of the crash.

My Bolt/Roamio have no such issues, this my be a hardware crash related to buggy software.


----------



## Miles267

I notice the same symptoms. It's as if the mini locks up and the YT process pegs the CPU. I must always cold boot. No exceptions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKustra

foghorn2 said:


> The pattern I notice is the mini gets very hot when it crashes, and sometimes it takes a cold boot to get out of the crash.
> 
> My Bolt/Roamio have no such issues, this my be a hardware crash related to buggy software.


The Mini, like the Roamio (and below), has a number in System Information: MBT. That's mother board temperature in C. A number over 50C is normal. A Roamio usually has 40C. If you feel heat is an issue, I can stop the fan on top of my Mini and rerun the test. Actually, I'll just use a different Mini without a fan.


----------



## Miles267

Do any of the minis actually have fans inside? None of mine do or they're earlier generation units.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKustra

Miles267 said:


> Do any of the minis actually have fans inside? None of mine do or they're earlier generation units.


No. I have a 120mm fan on top powered by an old wall wart. I have a wireless bridge on top of the fan. The fan is almost silent, but not real cheap.


----------



## whoareyou_1999

JoeKustra said:


> Observation: the data comes in bursts. More of a drip service than a streaming service. I ran Real Time for an hour, crossing two episodes. No problem. Good quality also.


I believe you'd be much more likely to replicate the issue with auto playback of multiple music videos that have short durations (3 - 5 minute type videos).

I had a suspicion at one point that many of these videos are posted with varying resolutions/framerates and that is the root cause of these issues. I was never able to prove this out.

Next lockup I'll need to check and see if the unit feels hotter than normal.


----------



## JoeKustra

whoareyou_1999 said:


> I believe you'd be much more likely to replicate the issue with auto playback of multiple music videos that have short durations (3 - 5 minute type videos).
> I had a suspicion at one point that many of these videos are posted with varying resolutions/framerates and that is the root cause of these issues. I was never able to prove this out.
> Next lockup I'll need to check and see if the unit feels hotter than normal.


Since 2pm I have been running two Mini units (v1 and v2) on different continuous YouTube channels. No problems. Both are using the same host also, but that's not important for streaming. I'm also using the same router to access the internet and another Roamio has done a daily connection. The two Mini units are physically next to each other, using the same UPS and media bridge. The ambient temp is 72F. In a few minutes I'll stop the streaming and get their MBT. Neither has a fan.

One is on short video playbacks, one is on longer playbacks. The media bridge isn't even working at 10% of the load regular streaming live video would need. I have tested three Mini units streaming HD TV at once on this configuration.

Anything else I can try?

Just noticed. Both Mini are set at fixed 1080i, 1080p (pass through). TV is a Sony 1080p. Just checked. One stream is 1080i/60 and one is 1080/p24.


----------



## whoareyou_1999

JoeKustra said:


> Since 2pm I have been running two Mini units (v1 and v2) on different continuous YouTube channels. No problems. Both are using the same host also, but that's not important for streaming. I'm also using the same router to access the internet and another Roamio has done a daily connection. The two Mini units are physically next to each other, using the same UPS and media bridge. The ambient temp is 72F. In a few minutes I'll stop the streaming and get their MBT. Neither has a fan.
> 
> One is on short video playbacks, one is on longer playbacks. The media bridge isn't even working at 10% of the load regular streaming live video would need. I have tested three Mini units streaming HD TV at once on this configuration.
> 
> Anything else I can try?
> 
> Just noticed. Both Mini are set at fixed 1080i, 1080p (pass through). TV is a Sony 1080p. Just checked. One stream is 1080i/60 and one is 1080/p24.


Thanks for testing.

Glad to see you don't have the issue, but with how frequently I freeze up on (both v1 and v2 minis) it's hard to believe your success. At least your testing gives me hope that I can get this working properly.

One other thing.... When I first got my TIVO setup I'm confident this issue did not exist. Pretty sure it started with 20.6.3 update (or something like that)

Having said all that....outside of finding something different between software versions, I'm really out of ideas at this point. Is there a YouTube version number somewhere?

Other difference is of course network, but everything else works fine.


----------



## JoeKustra

whoareyou_1999 said:


> Thanks for testing.
> Glad to see you don't have the issue, but with how frequently I freeze up on (both v1 and v2 minis) it's hard to believe your success. At least your testing gives me hope that I can get this working properly.
> One other thing.... When I first got my TIVO setup I'm confident this issue did not exist. Pretty sure it started with 20.6.3 update (or something like that)
> Having said all that....outside of finding something different between software versions, I'm really out of ideas at this point. Is there a YouTube version number somewhere?
> Other difference is of course network, but everything else works fine.


Both units are running 20.7.1 and are now powered off. The v1 MBT was 51C and the v2 was 56C. When I use a fan, that would be 33C. I wish I could point to a place to look. The load on my router was minimal, nothing like a Mini with TV channels as I use it in the morning. My internet speed is 50Mbps. I use a Netgear R8000 router with QoS disabled. That router is down one flight and one room away.

Funny, but today is May 1. On the first of the month I power cycle EVERYTHING. I will do that tomorrow since I'm under a tornado watch and will probably lose power (everything is on a UPS). Good luck.


----------



## TazExprez

JoeKustra said:


> Since 2pm I have been running two Mini units (v1 and v2) on different continuous YouTube channels. No problems. Both are using the same host also, but that's not important for streaming. I'm also using the same router to access the internet and another Roamio has done a daily connection. The two Mini units are physically next to each other, using the same UPS and media bridge. The ambient temp is 72F. In a few minutes I'll stop the streaming and get their MBT. Neither has a fan.
> 
> One is on short video playbacks, one is on longer playbacks. The media bridge isn't even working at 10% of the load regular streaming live video would need. I have tested three Mini units streaming HD TV at once on this configuration.
> 
> Anything else I can try?
> 
> Just noticed. Both Mini are set at fixed 1080i, 1080p (pass through). TV is a Sony 1080p. Just checked. One stream is 1080i/60 and one is 1080/p24.


My Mini boxes are connected directly via MoCA. Are you using the Ethernet ports on your Mini boxes, or are you connecting them via MoCA. YouTube has never affected my Roamio base boxes, it has only caused the Mini boxes that I use on a regular basis to freeze. I mostly watch YouTube with the kitchen Mini box. I have to reset it on an almost daily basis. It does not seem to be a length of video issue, but an issue with loading videos. I can watch a lengthy hour long video, and the Mini box will not freeze. If I try to watch several short videos in a row, then it will definitely freeze. I guess there is a problem with YouTube when it loads the videos.


----------



## JoeKustra

TazExprez said:


> My Mini boxes are connected directly via MoCA. Are you using the Ethernet ports on your Mini boxes, or are you connecting them via MoCA. YouTube has never affected my Roamio base boxes, it has only caused the Mini boxes that I use on a regular basis to freeze. I mostly watch YouTube with the kitchen Mini box. I have to reset it on an almost daily basis. It does not seem to be a length of video issue, but an issue with loading videos. I can watch a lengthy hour long video, and the Mini box will not freeze. If I try to watch several short videos in a row, then it will definitely freeze. I guess there is a problem with YouTube when it loads the videos.


I wasn't watching the video. I would peek in from time to time to be sure nothing was wrong. One channel always changing its content. Physically both units were connected to a WUMC710 media bridge which was on a 5GHz 802.11ac connection to my router on a floor below.

My daily use is with a different Mini located in my kitchen connected to a RE6500 media bridge two rooms from the same router.


----------



## zubinh

I was watching the Vevo Music Video channel thru the YT app on one of my minis and often when I would fast forward thru a video to get to the next one, the app would crash and take me back to Tivo Central.


----------



## CoxInPHX

I experienced a very odd behavior a few nights ago, and was wondering if someone would be willing to test this on their Mini.

One of my Minis froze-up during YouTube playback. I just turned off the TV and went to bed. I forgot to reboot the Mini.
The next night, about 24 hours later, all my TiVos in the house lost their IP Address, and none of the TiVos were able to reacquire an IP Address. I spent a few hours troubleshooting, thinking possibly my router had died, but every other device in my house was working fine. I started unplugging all the Ethernet cables from the TiVos and then adding them back one at a time, every TiVo was now able to access an IP Address, until I plugged the frozen Mini back in. I then realized that Mini was still locked-up. After rebooting the Mini, all TiVos returned to normal.

I have not yet attempted to duplicate the issue, but will in the next few days.


----------



## AarG

The pattern I've noticed is the crash usually comes when exiting a YouTube ad, especially at the end of a video. Occasionally, I can "back" out of it to the TiVo screen, but usually the unit becomes unresponsive, and requires a reboot.


----------



## Miles267

We need to all bombard TiVo about this issue on Twitter. Reference this thread link. They need to take responsibility for resolving this bug.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877953182466441217
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoareyou_1999

JoeKustra said:


> I wasn't watching the video. I would peek in from time to time to be sure nothing was wrong. One channel always changing its content. Physically both units were connected to a WUMC710 media bridge which was on a 5GHz 802.11ac connection to my router on a floor below.
> 
> My daily use is with a different Mini located in my kitchen connected to a RE6500 media bridge two rooms from the same router.


If you're still following... 
Can you take a look at YouTube app version?
Mine is 57d42bd3
Thanks


----------



## JoeKustra

whoareyou_1999 said:


> If you're still following...
> Can you take a look at YouTube app version?
> Mine is 57d42bd3
> Thanks


That is correct but my testing was not watching YouTube, just linear TV. I use my TiVo to watch YouTube for Real Time and Last Week Tonight only.


----------



## whoareyou_1999

JoeKustra said:


> That is correct but my testing was not watching YouTube, just linear TV. I use my TiVo to watch YouTube for Real Time and Last Week Tonight only.


Thanks. 
Anyway, solved my problem by using a different streaming device. Disappointing.


----------



## nickhaas33

Has anyone gotten a fix for this problem yet? 
I am still having YouTube problems with my Tivo Mini.
Sometimes it just hangs up and eventually reboots, sometimes it just crashes out to the Tivo Central screen.
The Tivo software version is 20.7.1 and the youtube version is 1479d69f.
I have cleared the caches too.
I am ordering a new fan, so maybe it is a heat problem?
Thanks


----------



## CoxInPHX

I honestly don't think there is a fix coming anytime soon, , I believe there must be an ISP related CDN issue involved here also, since the problem is not effecting everyone.

Does anyone have YouTube Red and also has this issue, I have thought about using a 30 day trial of YouTube Red to see if the problem stops.


----------



## slowbiscuit

How do you know it's not affecting everyone? The lockups and crashes are random on playback but seem to happen after a few plays, so if you just play a vid or two every time you use the app you may never see it.


----------



## foghorn2

its locking up less now, but it takes a long time now for videos to appear after selection


----------



## Loh Phat

I have a video which reboots the TivoBolt+ at the exact same place each time.

I have a feeling that there's a decoding bug in the YT app. The CDN might play a role in providing a corrupted cached copy, but still, it should not reboot the player if it encounters bad data.

The video specifically is: 



 (and no, it's not a joke) it crashes and reboots at the 0:37 mark. I assume it's the 1080p stream.


----------



## JoeKustra

Loh Phat said:


> I have a video which reboots the TivoBolt+ at the exact same place each time.
> I have a feeling that there's a decoding bug in the YT app. The CDN might play a role in providing a corrupted cached copy, but still, it should not reboot the player if it encounters bad data.
> I assume it's the 1080p stream.


No problems with a Roamio 1080p 24fps.


----------



## foghorn2

I there a reason why that one video musst be watch to it fullest?


----------



## CoxInPHX

Fixed  TiVo Priority Update Request (20.7.2)

You can thank me later,  I was relentless on this issue.


----------



## Miles267

CoxInPHX said:


> Fixed  TiVo Priority Update Request (20.7.2)
> 
> You can thank me later,  I was relentless on this issue.


There are no details on what is included in this update yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoxInPHX

Just sign up the Mini, if you want this fixed ASAP.


----------



## scottopus

Thanks for the link. I've signed up my Mini for the update. I really hope this fixes the Youtube app since it constantly crashes.


----------



## scottopus

20.7.2 was pushed to my mini this evening. After install, Youtube was able to play multiple videos on my watchlist without issue. I also got the "Skip Ad" option during the ads between videos which has been gone for awhile now.

Very happy with the fix so far and will report back any issues.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Skip Ad is still there on 20.7.1 but much more hit and miss with the new YT app. But I definitely want the crash fixes.


----------



## Miles267

scottopus said:


> 20.7.2 was pushed to my mini this evening. After install, Youtube was able to play multiple videos on my watchlist without issue. I also got the "Skip Ad" option during the ads between videos which has been gone for awhile now.
> 
> Very happy with the fix so far and will report back any issues.


Enrolled for priority 20.7.2 deployment several weeks ago. Still haven't gotten it on any device despite doing manual Tivo network syncs. Anxious to see whether YT issues was fixed. There are no release notes available anywhere for these fixes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slowbiscuit

Same here, really want the fix for the Mini but no joy.


----------



## Miles267

Noticed this evening my Tivo Mini hasn't yet received 20.7.2, however Plex used to be located under Music & Photo on the main menu. It no longer is even after a restart. What would've caused it to disappear and is there any way to add it back?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CybrFyre

CoxInPHX said:


> I honestly don't think there is a fix coming anytime soon, , I believe there must be an ISP related CDN issue involved here also, since the problem is not effecting everyone.
> 
> Does anyone have YouTube Red and also has this issue, I have thought about using a 30 day trial of YouTube Red to see if the problem stops.


I have Red - does not help.

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## foghorn2

On new firmware, no crashes yet. Still seems unstable at times like it will crash, but it does not.


----------



## foghorn2

Well, It crashed today, needs cold boot, Im pretty much done with TiVo at this point.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Kinda dumb to throw out the baby with the water for an occasional crash. It's not like it happens constantly.


----------



## eric102

I got the RC24 update and so far it's cured my mini crashes, but have only had it for a few days and 3-4 hours of viewing time. Definitely an improvement as the old firmware would usually lockup within an hour.


----------



## ResultsOriented

I've also been experiencing this problem for many months, and just discovered this message thread, and want to contribute my observations.. I have YouTube Red, and play LOTS of videos on both my Tivo Roamio Pro and multiple Tivo Minis -- probably more than I watch any TV channel or other streaming service. The Roamio Pro never locks up, but all four Minis will eventually lock up if I play many videos. The problem does not seem to be the length of a video, but rather the number played. Because I have YouTube Red, I can confirm that the problem is not just caused by ads, as I receive none. Also, after a lockup and re-boot, I am able to watch the video that was trying to load when it locked up. So, it seems to me that the YouTube app could be failing to release memory when a video ends, resulting in a cumulative overload when a certain amount have been played. I usually can play between 6 and 10 before the lockup occurs. When I called Tivo, they said it is YouTube's problem. I don't accept this, however. A mis-behaved app might send us back to the Tivo menu, but it is Tivo's fault if they allow an included app to crash their Tivo Mini boxes. I've received the 20.7.2 update on my Roamio, but am still waiting for it on the Minis.


----------



## merccat

Oh thank goodness! I'm glad it wasn't just me. Yesterday after getting the latest version I was able to watch You Tube for the first time in months. 

For me it would crash every single time regardless of the video. I was starting videos on an iphone or ipad then choosing the tivo from the cast icon.


----------



## TazExprez

This latest update seems to have fixed the YouTube crashing issue for me. I updated the kitchen Mini about 2.5 days ago and YouTube has not crashed yet. This is the Mini that I use the most, and it would crash at least once per day. The video stutters when I press the down arrow to see other videos, but the box does not completely crash.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Had another lock up after the update on one of my V1 Minis today. Same problem, freezes at Loading... screen requiring a power reset.

So the problem may not be fixed after all.


----------



## TazExprez

slowbiscuit said:


> Had another lock up after the update on one of my V1 Minis today. Same problem, freezes at Loading... screen requiring a power reset.
> 
> So the problem may not be fixed after all.


I have several Mini V2 boxes.

The kitchen Mini locked up this past Monday, after about 4 days of no crashes. Since that latest crash, the Mini has not locked up again. This is a vast improvement over the once daily, or more, lockups that were previously happening.


----------



## TazExprez

The Mini in the kitchen froze today again. I guess TiVo lowered the YouTube lockups to once every 4 days, or so. I also noticed that you can now see the links in the videos. It was very strange when a YouTuber would point to the links and you could not see any of these.


----------



## eric102

Mine locked up for the 1st time since the update a month ago, back to the Roku.


----------



## slowbiscuit

According to Tivo's release notes for new release 20.7.4, the lockup issue is supposed to be fixed. We'll see.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Saw my first lockup on a Mini with 20.7.4 a couple of days ago when starting a vid. Same issue, hangs at 'Loading...' screen requiring a power reset.

Sigh.


----------



## CoxInPHX

Is anyone seeing this issue that has upgraded to Hydra, My one Mini running Hydra now occasionally has this problem again.


----------



## CoxInPHX

Hyrda Gen4 - RC9 on my Mini keeps locking up the Mini.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Don't feel bad, you'd still see them on the old UI too. Saw my second lockup a few days ago.


----------



## JoeKustra

slowbiscuit said:


> Don't feel bad, you'd still see them on the old UI too. Saw my second lockup a few days ago.


Found the Loading... display after an hour with a Mini VOX. It was just waiting since the remote was able to control the box.


----------



## slowbiscuit

When it happens on mine (Loading... hang) it does not respond to remote, i.e. the light does no flash on the Mini.

Hard lockup, which just beggars belief given that it's a third-party app. Should never happen.


----------



## TazExprez

eric102 said:


> Mine locked up for the 1st time since the update a month ago, back to the Roku.


I just bought a Roku Streaming Stick for my kitchen TV because I got tired of the TiVo Mini YouTube crashes. I am amazed at how well it works! It's much faster and a lot more responsive than the Mini. I am considering an Apple TV 4K, but I may just stick with the Roku. I just paid $17.95 for it because it was on sale and I had some AMEX rewards points. Btw, I bought the 2017 3800R Roku.


----------



## muerte33

Can anyone offer any help on a Tivo Mini that seems to lock up every other day when watching Youtube videos?
I have 20.7.4 on the mini.
It requires me to unplug it to get it back going. 
It is in a cabinet, and I have it ventilated with fans, so it should not be overheating.
It never happens just watching TV, Xfinity on demand, or Amazon prime, just on Youtube (well I don't use any other services).
The injected commercials on Youtube (during the middle of a video) really aggravate me.
I don't mind a commercial at the beginning, but the midstream ones are unforgivable.
It will lockup in the middle of a video, I have to unplug it, wait for it to reboot, then fast forward to where I left off (which is a pain on the mini).
I am about ready to ditch the Tivo Mini for Youtube viewing, and just buy a Roku stick.


----------



## slowbiscuit

You answered the question yourself (last line). I don't use Minis for YT anymore.


----------



## JoeKustra

muerte33 said:


> Can anyone offer any help on a Tivo Mini that seems to lock up every other day when watching Youtube videos?
> I have 20.7.4 on the mini.


My last YT Mini test was on TE4/Mini VOX. I wrote myself a note to check TE3. Are you using A92 or A93 Mini? 60fps or 24fps?


----------



## muerte33

JoeKustra said:


> My last YT Mini test was on TE4/Mini VOX. I wrote myself a note to check TE3. Are you using A92 or A93 Mini? 60fps or 24fps?


Sorry for the late reply, I have been away!
20.7.4.RC42-A93-6-A93
I am running it in 720P (HD) mode.
When I turn on the "stats" it shows over 60fps, should I turn it down from HD mode?


----------



## JoeKustra

muerte33 said:


> Sorry for the late reply, I have been away!
> 20.7.4.RC42-A93-6-A93
> I am running it in 720P (HD) mode.
> When I turn on the "stats" it shows over 60fps, should I turn it down from HD mode?


My last test on YouTube with TE3 on an A93 was a few weeks ago. It ran for four hours playing cartoons. I don't know what stats said it was "over" 60 fps. The frame rate is content dependent. I was viewing 1080p60fps.

In simpler words, I don't have a problem with YouTube since it was fixed last year.


----------



## muerte33

JoeKustra said:


> My last test on YouTube with TE3 on an A93 was a few weeks ago. It ran for four hours playing cartoons. I don't know what stats said it was "over" 60 fps. The frame rate is content dependent. I was viewing 1080p60fps.
> 
> In simpler words, I don't have a problem with YouTube since it was fixed last year.


Start a YT video.
Press the up button to get the menu to overlay on the screen.
Click "More Options"
Right arrow all the way to the right and select "STATS FOR NERDS".
This floats the statistics over the video that is playing.
I even tried a USB fan blowing directly down on the Tivo Mini, and it still has problems negotiating embedded commercial breaks (causing me to pull the power on it frequently).
At $99 for a Roku Ultra (has a dedicated ethernet port), I am ready for an upgrade.


----------



## JoeKustra

muerte33 said:


> Start a YT video.
> Press the up button to get the menu to overlay on the screen.
> Click "More Options"
> Right arrow all the way to the right and select "STATS FOR NERDS".
> This floats the statistics over the video that is playing.
> I even tried a USB fan blowing directly down on the Tivo Mini, and it still has problems negotiating embedded commercial breaks (causing me to pull the power on it frequently).
> At $99 for a Roku Ultra (has a dedicated ethernet port), I am ready for an upgrade.


Interesting test. I don't get a floating statistic box, it's static. I'll try tomorrow.

I have an Ultra. Very nice. But please check the AVSForum thread. It's very active: Official ROKU 4K (HDR) Premiere +/Ultra Owners Thread - AVS Forum | Home Theater Discussions And Reviews


----------

